# run-on sentence



## Brandee

¿Còmo se puede expresar en español el concepto de "run-on sentence," definido asì en el diccionari de inglès:

*run-on_sentence*
_an ungrammatical sentence in which two or more independent clauses are conjoined without a conjunction _

¿Ideas?

Estoy tratando de traducir el nombre de una actividad que se llama: 
Avoiding run-on sentences

Gracias!!!!


----------



## Brandee

Debo dar un ejemplo:

Sarah went to the store, she bought some bread.

Es un run-on, porque debe incluir la palabra "and"


----------



## bdebmport

Si pero como se dice: run on sentance.


----------



## Eugin

Hi bdebmport!! Welcome to the forums!!!
Look, the concept of run-on sentence is something very common in English, but it´s not the case in Spanish. Therefore, you cannot translate the concept with only one word, but you need to explain a little bit the idea of a run-on sentence.
I guess you could say it as: "oración sin signos de puntuación", "oración con palabras unidas sin puntuación", "oración seguida (sin puntos apartes)" (I am doubting as regards this last one...)

I hope somebody else comes along with better ideas!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## danielfranco

Hola, foreros:
Pienso que podría ser también "oraciónes sin conjunción intermedia".
¿O me pasé de listo?
Dan F


----------



## diegodbs

Eugin said:
			
		

> Hi bdebmport!! Welcome to the forums!!!
> Look, the concept of run-on sentence is something very common in English, but it´s not the case in Spanish. Therefore, you cannot translate the concept with only one word, but you need to explain a little bit the idea of a run-on sentence.
> I guess you could say it as: "oración sin signos de puntuación", "oración con palabras unidas sin puntuación", "oración seguida (sin puntos apartes)" (I am doubting as regards this last one...)
> 
> I hope somebody else comes along with better ideas!!
> 
> Cheers!!!


 
Es una cosa que creo que no tiene sentido en español. ¿Oraciones subordinadas sin partícula que las "subordine"? Creo que no existe, y es probable que no haya palabra que defina eso. No es que en español sea "ungrammatical", es que es imposible hablar así.
Las oraciones pueden ser coordinadas o yuxtapuestas usando la coma, pero no hay manera de subordinar sin partícula.
Difícil de traducir el concepto de "run-on sentence", habrá que explicar que es una incorrección en inglés.
¿Podría ser "subordinadas sin conjunción subordinante"? Aunque esto sea una contradicción en sí.
Sería como intentar traducir "leismo" al inglés. No hay manera, no existe leísmo en inglés.


----------



## Deedeeblue

Mi primer comentario en este foro. A ver qué tal me sale.
Después de pensarlo un rato, yo he traducido "run-on sentence" como oración compleja (incluye coordinada y subordinada) sin nexo, especificando que es agramatical.


----------



## Yyrkoon

No se hasta que punto es correcto, pero en un capítulo de los Simpson Lisa construye su robot gramatical para el concurso de ciencias, y dicho robot llama a esas frases "frases fraccionadas", pero vamos, fiate...
Ahí queda eso.


----------



## María Madrid

En tu ejemplo (Sarah went to the store and she bought some bread) no se trata de subordinadas. Simplemente dos frases coordinadas. 

Avoiding run-on sentences = Evitar las frases/proposiciones coordinadas. 
Saludos,


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> No se hasta que punto es correcto, pero en un capítulo de los Simpson Lisa construye su robot gramatical para el concurso de ciencias, y dicho robot llama a esas frases "frases fraccionadas", pero vamos, fiate...
> Ahí queda eso.


 
Eso suena más como la definición de un "fragment." Eso es un frase presetado por completo cuando falta un parte para completar el frase. Por ejemplo:

"Sarah went and bought." Este frase es un "fragment." No está completo porque hay que preguntar "¿Se fue _a dónde_?" y "¿Compró _qué_?"

Yo sé que esto no es respuesta a la cuestión original pero quice clarificar este punto para los que no lo saben la diferencia entre los dos conceptos.


----------



## nohablo

María Madrid said:
			
		

> En tu ejemplo (Sarah went to the store and she bought some bread) no se trata de subordinadas. Simplemente dos frases coordinadas.
> 
> Avoiding run-on sentences = Evitar las frases/proposiciones coordinadas.
> Saludos,


But your example is _not_ the example that was provided.  Your example is grammatically correct (though it would be better if it also had a comma before the conjunction "and").  The example that Brandee provided is _not_ grammatically correct because it contains two independent/main clauses that are not joined by an appropriate conjunction or punctuation mark.  Using only a comma to connect two independent clauses is an error.  In English, it is known as a "*comma splice*."   There's nothing wrong with having two independent clauses in a sentence, but they must be must be connected (spliced together) with something stronger than just a comma.


----------



## María Madrid

nohablo said:
			
		

> But your example is _not_ the example that was provided. Your example is grammatically correct (though it would be better if it also had a comma before the conjunction "and"). The example that Brandee provided is _not_ grammatically correct because it contains two independent/main clauses that are not joined by an appropriate conjunction or punctuation mark. Using only a comma to connect two independent clauses is an error. In English, it is known as a "*comma splice*." There's nothing wrong with having two independent clauses in a sentence, but they must be must be connected (spliced together) with something stronger than just a comma.


 
The original question was about that structure in SPANISH, and I said what a similar structure is called in Spanish. I didn't think it was necessary to translate Brandee's sample sentence into Spanish words to make clear I was referring to that same structure. As far as I remembeer I didn't provide any example, I just copied the original sentence.

At least in Spanish, there's nothing wrong about using two independent main clauses and join them with Y. And we don't write a comma before Y in what we call proposiciones coordinadas. That's one of the first punctuation rules we learn. You can also write with comma, without y and it's also correct. Anyway, I might have missed something, and this thread is kind of old I hadn't noticed until now... Saludos,


----------



## jcminthedriversseat

nohablo said:
			
		

> But your example is _not_ the example that was provided. Your example is grammatically correct (though it would be better if it also had a comma before the conjunction "and"). The example that Brandee provided is _not_ grammatically correct because it contains two independent/main clauses that are not joined by an appropriate conjunction or punctuation mark. Using only a comma to connect two independent clauses is an error. In English, it is known as a "*comma splice*." There's nothing wrong with having two independent clauses in a sentence, but *they must be must be connected (spliced together) with something stronger than just a comma*.


 
Something like a conjuction or a simicolon.

Nohablo tiene razón. If the comma were left out of the example, then you would have a run-on sentence.

*Sarah went to the store she bought some bread.*

This is a run-on sentence because there are two independent thoughts that have not been tied together by _any_ conjunction (like _and_) or _any_ punctuation (like a simicolon). In a comma splice, the writer has made some attempt to separate the two complete thoughts but has chosen the wrong punctuation.


----------



## nohablo

María Madrid said:
			
		

> The original question was about that structure in SPANISH, and I said what a similar structure is called in Spanish. I didn't think it was necessary to translate Brandee's sample sentence into Spanish words to make clear I was referring to that same structure. As far as I remembeer I didn't provide any example, I just copied the original sentence.


Hi, Maria.  You may have copied the original sentence, but you didn't copy it as Brandee wrote it.  You changed it by removing the comma and substituting "and."   Your changes transform the sentence from one that is grammatically incorrect (which is what Brandee was trying to illustrate) to one that is grammatically correct.  Since this discussion is about grammatically incorrect sentences, more specifically, run-on sentences, your alteration of the sentence is significant.



			
				María Madrid said:
			
		

> At least in Spanish, there's nothing wrong about using two independent main clauses and join them with Y. And we don't write a comma before Y in what we call proposiciones coordinadas. That's one of the first punctuation rules we learn. You can also write with comma, without y and it's also correct. Anyway, I might have missed something, and this thread is kind of old I hadn't noticed until now... Saludos,


In English, too, we can connect two independent main clauses with "and."  In English, it is usually considered preferable to use a comma before "and," but I think even without the comma, the sentence is correct.  However, in English, it is _not_ correct to connect two independent clauses with just a comma.  (That's what Brandee was trying to illustrate with her example.) Thank you for letting me know that such punctuation is considered correct in Spanish.


----------



## Cheha

Hola, tengo otro ejemplo de "run-on sentence," es algo que niños hacen frequentemente cuando están aprendiendo escribir:

"Ayer en el día de Halloween fuimos a la iglesia y hay un gran fiesta y comimos cena y era muy bien y tenía un disfraz de Batman y agarré muchísimos caramelos y era muy divertido."

En inglés esta tipo de oración se llama "run-on" porque va y va y va.  Hay dos o tres frases dentro de ella.  Así, ¿como se dice "run-on" en español?


----------



## willturner

Hola:

Podría traducirse como oraciones inconexas. Pero es sólo una idea


----------



## jugen

Y dale, todavía sin resolverse la pregunta original de “cómo se dice run-on en español.” Primero, que conste que sí, se comete este error a la hora de escribir en español, p. ej: “Tengo un perro caniche, se llama Ziggy.” El ejemplo en inglés que pone Brandee lo ilustra de manera semejante. A mi ver, la definición del forero primerizo Deedeeblue es la más acertada: “oración compleja sin nexo.” 
En cambio, una frase fraccionada creo que viene a ser nada más que una oración incompleta: “Mi perro, que se llama Ziggy.”
A ver qué dicen los demás…
Saludos, 
jugen


----------



## María Madrid

¿Frase fraccionada? 

En tu ejemplo: (Mi perro, que se llama Ziggy, xxxxx) se llama en español subordinada de relativo especificativa, por oposición a las explicativas. Si tras Ziggy va un punto y final, como pones en tu ejemplo, no tiene sentido ese "que" y por lo tanto tampoco procede esa coma, de manera que te quedaría "Mi perro se llama Ziggy". Saludos,


----------



## jugen

Gracias, María Madrid,
De eso se trata precisamente; nombrar (no corregir necesariamente) este tipo de errores, en los que caen tanto los estudiantes.
Saludos,
Jugen


----------



## María Madrid

Disculpa pero sigo sin entenderte. No hay nada de erróneo en una especificativa y la frase de tu ejemplo sencillamente no es algo que diga un nativo. Los errores habituales de los nativos sí tienen nombre, pero no los que hacen los estudiantes extranjeros. Saludos,


----------



## idobsky

Este hilo me interesa mucho.  Soy profesor estadounidense dando cursos en México, y mis alumnos *sí* cometen este tipo de error muchísimo.  Por lo general, las oraciones tipo run-on que veo acá son más bien así:

"Con base al hecho de considerar cualquier construcción que tenga como función principal el albergar en su interior a una o más personas y que recibe el nombre de casa - habitación, se plantea el proyecto "Casas - habitación" en el que los sitios sirven de plataforma a una serie de intervenciones arquitectónicas en las que se explora la naturaleza y características de la propiedad, vecindad, convivencia y las fronteras que se establecen entre los individuos, sus espacios, sus rituales y su sentido de protección."

Cómo ven este error (habitual, créanme) de mis alumnos hispanohablantes?

(También leo muchos errores tipo 'frase fraccionada:' "Así, el proyecto se sitúa en la controversia legal del territorio y el sentido de propiedad, en el espacio físico como materia cuestionable a causa de la (no) planeación urbana. En este ambiente de permisibilidad, como una invasión a un estado de invasión."  La segunda oración falta un verbo.  Yo llamo este tipo de error "oraciones incompletas.")

Ahora bien, la pregunta no es cómo corregir estos ejemplos, sino cómo nombrar y explicarlos a quiénes los cometen.  Cómo explico al alumno que escribió mi primer ejemplo cuáles son los problemas específicos de su texto?

Gracias!
id.


----------



## jugen

_Este mensaje va como respuesta a lo dicho por María Madrid en marzo del 2006:_
A ver si me explico mejor: La frase “Mi perro, que se llama Ziggy”, en efecto es oración subordinada, pero el error en el que caen muchos estudiantes angloparlantes es ponerle un punto y final, convirtiéndola en oración fraccionada. Por otro lado, decir “Mi perro es caniche, se llama Ziggy”, con o sin coma, sigue siendo oración compleja sin nexo.
Saludos
jugen

_Este mensaje va como respuesta a lo dicho por idobsky del D.F: _
El primer ejemplo que pones no creo que sea oración compleja sin nexo (run-on) ni oración fraccionada, ya que lleva una frase verbal – “se plantea” lo cual completa la oración. En el segundo ejemplo como dices hay un error de la segunda oración, pues le falta el verbo y en efecto, es oración incompleta o fraccionada. 
En cuanto a la manera de explicarles a los alumnos, en el caso de la oración incompleta, creo que hay que decirles que para ser completa una oración tiene que llevar un verbo o si no, enlazar el fragmento a otra frase. En el caso de tu segundo ejemplo, reemplazando el punto y final de la primera oración con una coma y conectando las dos partes se hace una oración completa.
Enseñarles a evitar la oración completa sin nexo es algo más difícil, pues hay que definir lo que es una oración completa y luego decirles que no deben unir oraciones completas sin algún nexo, aunque sea “y” y suene feo.

A ver si me he explicado bien o si otros compañeros tienen otras sugerencias 
Saludos, ;>}
jugen


----------



## flljob

María Madrid said:


> Disculpa pero sigo sin entenderte. No hay nada de erróneo en una especificativa y la frase de tu ejemplo sencillamente no es algo que diga un nativo. Los errores habituales de los nativos sí tienen nombre, pero no los que hacen los estudiantes extranjeros. Saludos,


 Se refiere a que en inglés, una construcción de este tipo (run on sentence), sí es un error.

Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

Eugin said:


> Hi bdebmport!! Welcome to the forums!!!
> Look, the concept of run-on sentence is something very common in English, but it´s not the case in Spanish. Therefore, you cannot translate the concept with only one word, but you need to explain a little bit the idea of a run-on sentence.
> I guess you could say it as: *"oración sin signos de puntuación"*, "oración con palabras unidas sin puntuación", "oración seguida (sin puntos apartes)" (I am doubting as regards this last one...)
> 
> I hope somebody else comes along with better ideas!!
> 
> Cheers!!!


 Entonces, no creen que sea esta sugerencia de *Eugin* la mejor opción a 

*run-on sentence* = *oración sin signos de puntuación*
o tal vez oraciones seguidas sin signos de puntuación.

Me interesa también traducirlo (entiendo lo que es, pero quiero ponerle un nombre a este "error")

Sds;o)


----------



## zumac

As an American, I have found that many articles in Spanish tend to have what we call run-on sentences. Very often, paragraphs consist of only one run-on sentence. It seems to be common practice and part of the style of writing.

I took a quick look at some Spanish articles on the web, and found the following, which to me constitutes a run-on sentence although it contains ample punctuation. The fact that it is a quote does not alleviate the problem.

Universal, 11 de junio de 2009.

"Si tanto le interesa al señor gobernador que su hermano tenga un posicionamiento político, pues que le de alguna Secretaría del gobierno del estado, es más fácil a que ande malversando los programas sociales en este distrito, condicionando la entrega de media tonelada de cemento, por un voto, canjeable el día 6 de julio, pero para ello, el beneficiario, así nos lo han dicho, le están exigiendo que el día de la elección se presente con un celular y cuando cruce la boleta a favor del PRD, le tome la foto, para así tener derecho a esa dádiva", recalcó el candidato tricolor.

Would you write the above in only one sentence in English?

Saludos.


----------



## danielfranco

Ni tampoco en español. Existe también el punto y coma y los incisos explicativos enmarcados entre rayas largas, y punto y seguido, etc.

D


----------



## Aserolf

zumac said:


> As an American, I have found that many articles in Spanish tend to have what we call run-on sentences. Very often, paragraphs consist of only one run-on sentence. It seems to be common practice and part of the style of writing.
> 
> I took a quick look at some Spanish articles on the web, and found the following, which to me constitutes a run-on sentence although it contains ample punctuation. The fact that it is a quote does not alleviate the problem.
> 
> Universal, 11 de junio de 2009.
> 
> "Si tanto le interesa al señor gobernador que su hermano tenga un posicionamiento político, pues que le de alguna Secretaría del gobierno del estado, es más fácil a que ande malversando los programas sociales en este distrito, condicionando la entrega de media tonelada de cemento, por un voto, canjeable el día 6 de julio, pero para ello, el beneficiario, así nos lo han dicho, le están exigiendo que el día de la elección se presente con un celular y cuando cruce la boleta a favor del PRD, le tome la foto, para así tener derecho a esa dádiva", recalcó el candidato tricolor.
> 
> Would you write the above in only one sentence in English?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Por lo anterior explicado por *zumac*, como le llamarían entonces a este fenomenal error:

*run-on sentence = Oración equivocada ???*

La verdad que estoy o me quedo en las mismas !


----------



## zumac

Por fin he logrado comunicarme con la doctora de lingüistica sobre el asunto de "run-on sentences" en español.

Me dice que es un fenómeno de recursividad, y aunque no es precisamente un error de gramática, no es aceptable.

Saludos.


----------



## Aserolf

zumac said:


> Por fin he logrado comunicarme con la doctora de lingüistica sobre el asunto de "run-on sentences" en español.
> 
> Me dice que es un fenómeno de recursividad, y aunque no es precisamente un error de gramática, no es aceptable.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias *zumac*! 
Ahora entiendo que no es un "fenomenal error" como lo había expresado, pero si no es aceptable el uso cómo le debería de llamar entonces? 

"*oración recursiva*" ??


----------



## Bandama

Si de lo que se trata es de dar la información precisa a los alumnos, propongo:

"Oraciónes mal puntuadas y sin nexos"


----------



## jugen

Como se trata de una sola oración (_oraciones _no lleva tilde ;>) la califición *oración recursiva *propuesta por Aserolf me suena muy bonita, sobre todo porque lleva el grano del verbo "correr", recordando el mismo concepto que se expresa en la frase inglesa. 
La única puntuación posible para salvarla sería la propuesta por danielfranco: el punto y coma.
Saludos,
Jugen


----------



## zumac

Aserolf said:


> Gracias *zumac*!
> Ahora entiendo que no es un "fenomenal error" como lo había expresado, pero si no es aceptable el uso cómo le debería de llamar entonces?
> 
> "*oración recursiva*" ??


La doctora de lingüística dijo que era "un fenómeno recursivo", pero no le asignó ningún nombre equivalente a "run-on sentence" para esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Bandama

jugen said:


> Como se trata de una sola oración (_oraciones _no lleva tilde ;>) la califición *oración recursiva *propuesta por Aserolf me suena muy bonita, sobre todo porque lleva el grano del verbo "correr", recordando el mismo concepto que se expresa en la frase inglesa.
> La única puntuación posible para salvarla sería la propuesta por danielfranco: el punto y coma.
> Saludos,
> Jugen


 
 Hola Jugen.

 Si se me pasó el acento en "oraciones" fue justamente porque había escrito "oración" primero y lo cambié. Este gesto es significativo porque lo que intentaba era dar una equivalencia a la cuestión inicial de Brandee, un ejercicio llamado: "Avoiding run-on sentences". Creo que la traducción en singular no tiene mucho sentido porque no se trata de una oración, sino de una serie de ellas.

Sigo pensando, además, que la traducción "oración recursiva" no es adecuada para el contexto de un ejercicio de redacción. Nadie entendería lo más mínimo. Y de lo que se trata aquí es de que los alumnos entiendan para aprender a escribir mejor.


----------



## Aserolf

Bandama said:


> Si de lo que se trata es de dar la información precisa a los alumnos, propongo:
> 
> *"Oraciones mal puntuadas y sin nexos"*


Me parece bien! Lo único que me hacía pensar era la palabra "puntuadas", pero busqué en el diccionario y encontré:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*puntuar *




tr. Poner en la escritura los signos ortográficos necesarios para la correcta lectura e interpretación de un texto.
Mi pregunta: ¿no sería suficiente con *"Oraciones mal puntuadas"*? porque, ¿a qué se refiere el "sin nexos"?

Me interesa sobremanera tratar de asignarle un "nombre" a este fenómeno. A todos les agradezco mucho sus respuestas y amabilidad en contestar.


----------



## Bandama

Con "nexos" me refiero a "conjunciones" (creo que ambas palabras se pueden usar como sinónimos en este contexto). 

Por lo que parece, "run-on sentences" no sólo se refiere a las oraciones sin signos de puntuación, sino también a oraciones unidas sin conjunciones entre ellas. Poner, simplemente, "oraciones mal puntuadas" no abarcaría este concepto, pues sólo aludiría a puntos, comas, etc.


----------



## SevenDays

Hello

Interesting thread.  A slightly different approach that may be useful.

Run-on sentences: 
Sentences with independent clauses that have not been joined correctly.
Oraciones compuestas cuyas cláusulas independientes no han sido unidas correctamente.

Some make a distinction:
_Run-on Sentence_ (also known as _Fused Sentence_): 
Sentence with no punctuation and no coordinating conjunction to join the independent clauses.
Oración compuesta sin puntuación y conjunción coordinante (nexo) para unir las cláusulas independientes.

_Comma Splice_:
Independent clauses joined by a comma without a coordinating conjunction.
Cláusulas independientes unidas por una coma pero sin conjunción coordinante (nexo).

It is fair to say that some, perhaps most, don't bother with such distinction and simply use the universal term "run-on sentence" for both the _absence _(fused) and _presence_ (splice) of a comma.

But the distinction is useful.
Run-on sentence (fused sentence) is always unnaceptable in English.
Comma splice may be justified and even preferred, particularly in a short sentence:
_She likes coffe, I don't_.

I don't think Spanish worries too much about run-on sentences, but it should.  Some sentences, as in post #25, just give you a headache.

In any event, my definitions seem a bit wordy, but they may stimulate further thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## arenare

Dos años después, con una aportación. No es para todos los contextos, pero a veces "*frases rápidas*" da esa sensación de escribir fluidamente, sin dar demasiada importancia a la gramática. Saludos, compañeros.


----------



## elcastellano

Brandee said:


> ¿Còmo se puede expresar en español el concepto de "run-on sentence," definido asì en el diccionari de inglès:
> 
> *run-on_sentence*
> _an ungrammatical sentence in which two or more independent clauses are conjoined without a conjunction _
> 
> ¿Ideas?
> 
> Estoy tratando de traducir el nombre de una actividad que se llama:
> Avoiding run-on sentences
> 
> Gracias!!!!



The grave accent À doesn't exist in Castilian.  The accent you want to use is the acute accent, Á.  Just thought I'd help.


----------



## LeaM

Aserolf said:


> Entonces, no creen que sea esta sugerencia de *Eugin* la mejor opción a
> 
> *run-on sentence* = *oración sin signos de puntuación *
> o tal vez *oraciones seguidas sin signos de puntuación.*
> 
> Me interesa también traducirlo (entiendo lo que es, pero quiero ponerle un nombre a este "error")
> 
> Sds;o)


 
Me gusta mucho esta sugerencia y la voy a usar.  Se me hace sencilla y clara.


----------



## HalloweenHJB

Brandee said:


> ¿Còmo se puede expresar en español el concepto de "run-on sentence," definido asì en el diccionari de inglès:
> 
> *run-on_sentence*
> _an ungrammatical sentence in which two or more independent clauses are conjoined without a conjunction _
> 
> ¿Ideas?
> 
> Estoy tratando de traducir el nombre de una actividad que se llama:
> Avoiding run-on sentences
> 
> Gracias!!!!



Después de tantos intentos, voy a ofrecer mi versión:  *frase complicada y desorganizada.*  No es muy elegante, pero creo que indica exactamente el problema.  ¿No?


----------



## Amjur

What a great thread! I came across this thread by google-ing "how to say run-on sentence in Spanish." What prompted this search? I am doing a little bit of legal research and check out part of a case a professor just emailed me. This comes from the case SS. Corte de Luz Barcelona. 

"Dicho lo cual es evidente que en el caso de autos las dos codemandadas contribuyen a la causación del daño (el conductor inicialmente roto es propiedad de [DEFENDANT REDACTED]; la rotura es la consecuencia final de un proceso progresivo de degradación del cable en su unión a la grapa de sujeción que no fue detectado cuando podría haber sido observado con ocasión de las labores de mantenimiento; el cable cayó sobre el parque de 220 kV propiedad de REE que se encontraba situado en su vertical, sin que ni [DEFENDANT REDACTED] ni [DEFENDANT REDACTED] hubiesen hecho nada para evitarlo - pudiendo hacerlo - pese al riesgo que ello suponía; no se conoce con certeza la causa del incendio de la SE de Maragall, lo cual ya resulta suficiente para imputar responsabilidad a las dos demandadas por este hecho, dado que en la subestación -aun siendo propiedad de [DEFENDANT REDACTED]- convergían tanto parques de transporte como de distribución y elementos auxiliares de la titularidad de una y otra; en cualquier caso la hipótesis más verosímil señalada por los peritos imparciales es el defectuoso estado preexistente del tramo del cable 220 kV Urgell-Maragall propiedad de [DEFENDANT REDACTED], cuyo peligro potencial o latente se actualizó con motivo del cortocircuito producido por la caída del cable propiedad de [DEFENDANT REDACTED] sobre el parque propiedad de [DEFENDANT REDACTED]; todos estos factores tienen relevancia causal en el origen de los daños y en la afectación de los mismos a un elevadísimo número de usuarios; finalmente la desmedida dilación en la reposición del suministro vino coadyuvada por el defectuoso diseño de la red -según los peritos la de transporte y suministro-), en suma y en cualquier caso, las dos demandadas contribuyeron en el acarreo de causas necesarias para la producción de los daños, por lo que las dos deben responder solidariamente frente a los usuarios, sin perjuicio de ulterior derecho de repetición entre ellas; no puede prosperar la pretensión final de [DEFENDANT REDACTED] de ser absuelta en sentencia por haber mostrado en todo momento una actitud proclive a asumir sus responsabilidades indemnizar a los usuarios, resulta extemporáneo y contrario a sus propios actos en el mismo procedimiento introducir tal pretensión en conclusiones cuando no había sido formulada al contestar y cuando además en la audiencia previa y en un claro reconocimiento de responsabilidad (una suerte de allanamiento parcial) [DEFENDANT REDACTED] realizó una oferta indemnizatoria, el hecho de que existan usuarios todavía no indemnizados (los afectados fueron más de 323.000 y aquéllos respecto de los que existe prueba documental de que han sido indemnizados extrajudicialmente no alcanzan los 90.000) impide absolver a [DEFENDANT REDACTED], cuya responsabilidad en la causación de los daños (al igual que su posterior conducta proclive a reparar en lo posible de los daños) ya ha sido explicada."

Holy Smokes, that is a 463 word, two-page long, run-on sentence! It is going to take me DAYS to figure out what this means! Thanks for your help though guys, I know have a better idea regarding what to say when I complain to the professor about the readability of the case!


----------



## enekoetxa

I found this on another translator site:

*run-on sentence* oración con más de una cláusula principal y sin la 
conjunción o la puntuación debida


----------



## Aserolf

enekoetxa said:


> I found this on another translator site:
> 
> *run-on sentence  - *oración con más de una cláusula principal y sin la
> conjunción o la puntuación debida


*Oración con más de una cláusula principal y sin la *
*conjunción o la puntuación debida*

Me gusta! es un poco larga pero tal vez encierra con mejor precisión el significado real de una _run-on sentence_.

Saludos y gracias por esta aportación!


----------



## capitas

Lo que más se aproxima en castellano es "frases yuxtapuestas" en un sentido amplio: no llevan incorporadas los nexos, coordinados o subordinados, que debería:
No pude entrar, Llegúe tarde ( falta el nexo "porque")
Comí y me harté y le llamé y no me vió (sobra y,y,y)


----------



## duvija

Bueno, creo que se atoraron con demasiadas explicaciones. No hay traducción literal de 'run on sentences'. Lo más fácil es 'inglés usa frases cortas y en cambio, español, las prefiere alargadas, con muchas conjunciones, subordinadas y lo que sea'.

Uno de los errores es llamarlas 'oraciones', cuando en realidad son apenas 'frases' o 'cláusulas'. (no empecemos a discutir cómo se dice 'sentence' en castellano, porque 'oración' no suena muy bien)

(Iba a escribir "las prefiere largas" pero ya me veía venir la pornografía galopando...)


----------



## Truebiz88

Oración corrida.


----------



## danielfranco

Estoy pensando que no es precisamente lo mismo, pero el concepto es similar: el asíndeton. Aunque por lo general es una figura retórica que se usa a propósito, cuando se usa sin propósito estilístico es gramaticalmente incorrecta. ¿Valdrá?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Vaya. Este hilo sí que es kilométrico.

Recuerdo haber leído acerca de ese error en el famoso libro de William Strunk, Jr. _The Elements of Style, _aunque quizás en la época en la que lo escribió todavía no las denominaban "run-on sentences" (vaya uno a saber):



> 5. Do not join independent clauses by a comma.
> 
> If two or more clauses, gramatically complete and not joined by a conjunction, are to form a single compound sentence, the proper mark of punctuation is a semicolon.
> 
> [...]It is nearly past five; we cannot reach town before dark.
> 
> It is of course equally correct to write the above as a sentence each, replacing the semicolon by a period.
> 
> It is nearly past five. We cannot reach town before dark.


(William Strunk, Jr., _The Elements of Style_, BN Publishing, 2006, pp. 11,12.)

Y en ese caso es igual en español:

Ya casi pasan de las cinco, no vamos a llegar al pueblo antes de que oscurezca.

Para mí es uno de los errores más comunes en los que incurrimos muchos hispanohablantes. Y a ese error (_el de unir dos oraciones independientes por medio de una coma_), Sandro Cohen (un profesor mexicano que enseña redacción y que ha escrito algunos libros de ese tema que son _best sellers,_ pero que tiene mucha idea de lo que habla, pues también escribe poesía) lo denomina, a mi ver por influjo de la poesía y de la retórica: *encabalgamiento*:



> *encabalgamiento.* Vicio común en la redacción que sucede cuando el que escribe une, en una sola proposición (véase enseguida la entrada de _proposición_), y separadas apenas por una coma, dos oraciones independientes que no sean seriadas. Por ejemplo: "Ya llegó mi prima, está más guapa que nunca". Estas dos oraciones no son seriadas y no existe entre ellas una relación de coordinación o subordinación. Se dice, entonces, que son dos oraciones _encabalgadas._


(Sandro Cohen, _Redacción sin dolor_, Planeta, p. 23.)

Y dado que heredamos de la retórica algunos de los nombres para nombrar varios errores (silepsis, zeugma, anantapódoton, anfibología, etcétera, aunque todos estos que acabo de mencionar tienen una raíz griega) no me parece descabellado el nombre que Cohen le ha puesto a ese yerro; de hecho me parece elocuente e incluso lo uso cotidianamente.

Saludo.


----------



## capitas

Frases superpuestas:


----------



## Sibutlasi

Brandee said:


> ¿Còmo se puede expresar en español el concepto de "run-on sentence," definido asì en el diccionari de inglès:
> 
> *run-on_sentence*
> _an ungrammatical sentence in which two or more independent clauses are conjoined without a conjunction _
> 
> ¿Ideas?
> 
> Estoy tratando de traducir el nombre de una actividad que se llama:
> Avoiding run-on sentences
> 
> Gracias!!!!



Creo que podría traducir _run-on sentences_ por _oraciones yuxtapuestas_. *Si* entre las oraciones así laxamente yuxtapuestas hay relaciones de coordinación (i.e., si es posible insertar conjunciones coordinantes sin producir agramaticalidad ni alterar el significado de la serie), puede hablar de _coordinación asindétic_a o _asíndeton_ (también de _estilo asindético_), pero lo que llama la atención, incluso en español, como estilo descuidado (cuando se abusa de él) es el encadenamiento, mediante mera yuxtaposición, de cláusulas que podrían funcionar cada una como enunciados independientes. La coordinación asindética, por el contrario, es perfectamente natural y aconsejable salvo ante la última de las cláusulas de la serie coordinada; lo contrario, el _polisíndeton_ (la utilización de conjunciones coordinativas ante *todos* los miembros de una serie coordinada) suele ocurrir en el modo de narrar improvisatorio, desordenado, que caracteriza a los hablantes menos leídos y educados, y, salvo que haya razones para insertar cada conjunción (e.g., resaltar la propia enumeración, o la secuencia temporal), suele ser considerado mal estilo.

S.


----------



## DANTECH

No siempre a run-on sentence tiene que tener errores de puntuación:

A *run-on sentence* consists of two or more main clauses that are run together without proper punctuation. Sometimes even sentences which are technically correct are easier to read if they are made into shorter sentences. We often *speak* in run-on sentences, but we make pauses and change our tone so people can understand us. But when we write, no one can hear us, so sometimes we must break our sentences into shorter units so that they do not sound run-on.

Incorrect: The boy showed us his tickets someone gave them to him.
Correct: The boy showed us his tickets. Someone gave them to him.

Incorrect: _ We often speak in run-on sentences, but we make pauses and change our tone so people can understand us, but when we write, no one can hear us, so sometimes we must break our sentences into shorter units so that they do not sound run-on._
* (Technically punctuated OK, but too long to be easily understood.)

Here's a sample of a good 239-word sentence. It's not the kind of thing you'd want to read very often, but it does work. Remember, this is not a run-on sentence.

Knowing that millions of people around the world would be watching in person and on television and expecting great things from him — at least one more gold medal for America, if not another world record — during this, his fourth and surely his last appearance in the World Olympics, and realizing that his legs could no longer carry him down the runway with the same blazing speed and confidence in making a huge, eye-popping leap that they were capable of a few years ago when he set world records in the 100-meter dash and in the 400-meter relay and won a silver medal in the long jump, the renowned sprinter and track-and-field personality Carl Lewis, who had known pressure from fans and media before but never, even as a professional runner, this kind of pressure, made only a few appearances in races during the few months before the Summer Olympics in Atlanta, Georgia, partly because he was afraid of raising expectations even higher and he did not want to be distracted by interviews and adoring fans who would follow him into stores and restaurants demanding autographs and photo-opportunities, but mostly because he wanted to conserve his energies and concentrate, like a martial arts expert, on the job at hand: winning his favorite competition, the long jump, and bringing home another Gold Medal for the United States, the most fitting conclusion to his brilliant career in track and field.*


----------



## DANTECH

Hola Brandee.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta inicial, la traducción de *"run-on sentence"* al español es: *"oración corrida".*


Acá está el hilo para que puedas comprobarlo. Es del sistema de educación de USA.

http://www.targetteach.com/ttxpals/...ish National PAL ENI RG3 Run-on Sentences.pdf


----------



## Sibutlasi

DANTECH said:


> Hola Brandee.
> 
> Respondiendo a tu pregunta inicial, la traducción de *"run-on sentence"* al español es: *"oración corrida".*
> 
> 
> Acá está el hilo para que puedas comprobarlo. Es del sistema de educación de USA.
> 
> http://www.targetteach.com/ttxpals/...ish National PAL ENI RG3 Run-on Sentences.pdf


 
Lo siento, pero tengo que discrepar radicalmente. No sé quién ha podido traducir en esa página de divulgación y ayuda a padres de alumnos norteamericanos el término 'run-on sentence' por el anglicismo facilón 'oración corrida', pero ni 'run-on' puede ser traducido por 'corrida', ni ningún lingüista español de autoridad ha utilizado nunca semejante bodrio terminológico.

S.


----------



## DANTECH

Yo soy peruano.  También me enseñaron en el Perú esa expresión. En el Perú, la llamamos: Oración corrida.  Perú se encuentra muy lejos de USA, así que nuestras palabras en español no se ven afectadas tán fácilmente como en los países que se encuentran cercanos a USA.  En el Perú también tenemos buenos linguistas.  Te recuerdo que el español de España es uno más del español que se habla en los demás países hispanohablantes.  Por eso, cada país hispanohablante tiene su propia Academia de la Lengua Española.  *En España se le llama ratón al "mouse" de la computadora.*  Eso, para mí, el Perú y el resto de Latinoamérica, es un bodrio terminológico.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Y 10 años después de empezado este hilo, ahí sigue.
Creo que Sibutlasi tiene razón y podemos llamarlo 'asíndeton', pero el nombre no es tan común como el 'run-in sentence' en inglés. En la educación primaria, en inglés se insiste en enseñar que las oraciones deben ser cortitas y al pie. Lo vi en mis hijos. En español, nunca (salvo que no mantengan el sentido requerido, por supuesto).

Por otra parte, en algunos autores, es directamente cosa de 'estilo'. En español, nos gusta hablar en cláusulas (o frases, u oraciones) lo más largas posibles y nos parece que en inglés, la gente tiene hipo y corta en lugares donde una conjunción o pronombre relativo bastaría.

Pero si la pregunta es 'cómo se llaman', ahí no hay palabra de uso común.


----------



## mnguiri

I like the phrase "encadenamiento de cláusulas", and when I see "run-on sentence", what I want to say to students is: "Tienes una oración larguísima, y debes separarla para que sea varias oraciones distintas." Creo que varias personas no entendían bien el significado al principio por tener un ejemplo no bien claro (y como dice duvija y otros, hay diferencias culturales y para algunos, no hace falta cambiar una oración larguísima con varias ideas distintas).


----------



## Amapolas

El caso es que en castellano no existe realmente el _concepto_ de run-on sentence. Hablamos de una oración bien o mal puntuada, o bien o mal construida.

Y en inglés también hay muchos confundidos con este asunto de las _run-on sentences_. No son simplemente oraciones largas: son oraciones mal escritas, mal construidas, sin los nexos adecuados o con la puntuación incorrecta (por ejemplo coma donde va punto y como o dos puntos). Clarísimo ejemplo el suministrado por Dantech en el _post_ 51. Tomen también algún libro de Jane Austen, por ejemplo, y hallarán oraciones larguísimas, de muchas proposiciones (clauses) pero debidamente concatenadas con coma, punto y coma, dos puntos, guión, paréntesis, y palabras nexo como _and, or, nor, despite, notwithstanding_, etc.


----------



## duvija

*Acá* tienen algunos ejemplos de todo eso que se supone que no se debe hacer en inglés.


----------



## Sibutlasi

DANTECH said:


> Yo soy peruano.  También me enseñaron en el Perú esa expresión. En el Perú, la llamamos: Oración corrida.  Perú se encuentra muy lejos de USA, así que nuestras palabras en español no se ven afectadas tán fácilmente como en los países que se encuentran cercanos a USA.  En el Perú también tenemos buenos linguistas.  Te recuerdo que el español de España es uno más del español que se habla en los demás países hispanohablantes.  Por eso, cada país hispanohablante tiene su propia Academia de la Lengua Española.  *En España se le llama ratón al "mouse" de la computadora.*  Eso, para mí, el Perú y el resto de Latinoamérica, es un bodrio terminológico.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Lo siento, parece que me expresé mal: al escribir 'lingüista español' mi intención era referirme a 'lingüistas - de cualquier nacionalidad - que investigan y publican sobre el español', no a lingüistas de nacionalidad española, y, que yo sepa, ningún individuo de esas características ha utilizado el término 'oración corrida'. Naturalmente, si Ud. puede citar a algún lingüista peruano internacionalmente reconocido que lo haya hecho, me retractaré inmediatamente de mi última afirmación, pero si toda la autoridad que puede Ud. aducir en apoyo del uso de ese término es la página de ayuda a los padres norteamericanos que citaba en su respuesta, francamente, no creo que necesite retractarme.

Tampoco se trata (que yo sepa) de que exista una tradición lingüística *peruana* significativa en la que esa terminología se haya impuesto *con consecuencias para el conjunto de los estudios gramaticales sobre el español*, porque, querido amigo, las grandes gramáticas que actualmente existen para el español son las que son, y no las han escrito lingüistas peruanos, y los estudios especializados que existen sobre gramática del español también son los que son, y no me parece que entre sus autores haya muchos, si es que hay algún, peruano, así que no me salga con que tienen Uds. una Academia propia, etc. etc., ni conceda igual estatus a ese uso que dice que le han enseñado a Ud. en Perú con el hecho de que en España *todo el mundo* llame 'ratón' al 'mouse' y en Perú, aparentemente, no. Llamar 'ratón' al 'mouse' no es ningún 'bodrio terminológico' (un término mal diseñado que describe mal a su referente), es un simple 'calco' más; el hecho es que ni el español ni el inglés tenían un término apropiado para referirse a ese adminículo, y que el que eventualmente se acuñó para el inglés explotaba con acierto una evidente iconicidad entre la forma del chisme en cuestión y la figura de un ratón, así que 'mouse' se ha impuesto con toda naturalidad en inglés y el español peninsular simplemente lo ha 'calcado', como ha hecho con infinidad de términos técnicos. Ya sabe: al igual que las buenas gramáticas, la ciencia y la tecnología las hacen los que las hacen, y en este caso quienes han inventado el 'mouse' (y lo demás) no hemos sido los hispanohablantes, desgraciadamente.

En cualquier caso, los términos técnicos, incluídos los términos gramaticales, ganan validez internacional o no no porque uno o unos pocos maestros o profesores de algún rincón geográfico, sea cual sea, así lo decidan, sino en la medida en que denotan conceptos bien delineados, coherentes, e integrados en teorías lingüísticas *poderosas* (generales, explícitas, explicativas,....) aceptadas por la comunidad científica. En este caso, desgraciadamente, ni el término original 'run-on sentence' satisface esos requisitos, ni se pierde nada porque en español no hayamos considerado necesario inventar un término equivalente. La expresión 'run-on sentence'  sólo denota un concepto estilístico intuitivo, informal, una yuxtaposición laxa de expresiones potencialmente utilizables como enunciados independientes que no es propiamente una 'oración' en el sentido técnico del término (que definió Prisciano hace casi dos mil años). Es más un 'discurso' o un 'enunciado' que una 'oración', sin duda (por polisémico que sea este término, que lo es), y como no es 'una oración' en ningún sentido técnicamente aceptable para nadie (salvo Bloomfield, quizá, pero nadie es ya Bloomfieldiano desde hace cinco décadas), una 'run-on sentence' tampoco es en español una 'oración prolongada', ni una 'oración extendida', ni una 'oración corrida', ni nada parecido. Simplemente: el término inglés originario es sólo una denominación 'para andar por casa' de un cierto fenómeno estilístico, y nunca ha jugado ningún papel en la teoría gramatical del inglés ni tiene por qué jugarlo en la gramática de ninguna otra lengua. 'Eso' que los profesores de redacción y estilística escolar llaman en inglés 'run-on sentences' no es una construcción sintáctica, sino lo que tradicionalmente se llama una 'yuxtaposición' laxa de 'oraciones/frases', o un encadenamiento de 'epífrasis', o un encabalgamiento libre de ocurrencias, .... llámelo informalmente como quiera. La cuestión es que en vez de un *todo* *orgánico*, es un simple 'agregado' de frases (unas pueden ser cláusulas, otras no,...) que se van añadiendo sobre la marcha como 'afterthoughts', así que es normal que lo describamos más o menos como un modo de expresarse laxo, deslavazado, y en principio no recomendable, y no tiene nada de particular que ningún lingüista serio se haya tomado la molestia de inventar para denominarlo *un único tecnicismo* que, por definición, estaba condenado a resultar inutilizable en cualquier teoría lingüística bien formalizada. No hacía ninguna falta, porque para las relaciones 'sintagmáticas' que se producen en las 'run-on sentences' *ya tenemos* términos sintácticos y estilísticos precisos y perfectamente establecidos ('yuxtaposición', 'epífrasis', 'asíndeton', 'anacoluto'...) y con ellos basta y sobra para identificar y describir las propiedades que se manifiestan en ese tipo de 'discursos'. Aparte de ellas, una 'run-on sentence' no es 'nada', no es un concepto sintáctico que requiera atención. Por supuesto, los profesores de redacción pueden describir los rasgos típicos de esas yuxtaposiciones laxas como estimen oportuno, pero en lenguaje común y 'para andar por casa'. Resulta ocioso revestir esa caracterización con un 'calco' de un término/concepto inexacto ya en su origen, especialmente si el calco es tan chapucero como para resultar en una expresión tan desafortunada como 'oración corrida'.

Saludos

S.


----------



## Amapolas

Claro, lo que yo decía. 
Bueno, así, expresado por un catedrático de lingüística, suena mejor ¿verdad?


----------



## Aserolf

DANTECH said:


> Hola Brandee.
> Respondiendo a tu pregunta inicial, la traducción de *"run-on sentence"* al español es: *"oración corrida".*
> Acá está el hilo para que puedas comprobarlo. Es del sistema de educación de USA.
> http://www.targetteach.com/ttxpals/...ish National PAL ENI RG3 Run-on Sentences.pdf


Sin ánimo de causar más polémica, estoy de acuerdo en lo expresado por Sibutlasi (aunque yo no sería tan tajante en llamarlo "bodrio terminológico" - recordemos que el lenguaje evoluciona...pero bueno, esto ya sería tema para otro hilo). A lo que voy es que el enlace citado como referencia no es del sistema de educación de EEUU, por lo menos no en términos oficiales. Es de una compañía que se especializa en sistemas de informática para el campo de la educación. Esta compañía ofrece productos, servicios y apoyo de índole educativa exclusivamente. Como cualquier compañía, habrá utilizado servicios de traducción para sus productos y demás.
El sistema educativo de EEUU es complejo pues cada estado tiene sus propias regulaciones. Esta es la página oficial del Departamento de Educación de los Estados Unidos (clic). Allí se encuentran recursos y enlaces en español. Para consultas sobre estándares y contenido, como en este caso con _run-on sentence_, siempre es mejor visitar la página oficial del departamento de educación de cada estado.
Personalmente creo que si la traducción va dirigida a un público específico (familias peruanas, por ejemplo) y se tiene la certeza de que se entenderá (aún si se trata de un regionalismo -como creo que lo es "oración corrida") pues yo no le veo ningún problema en usarla. Aclaro, es mi opinión.
En México *no* se usa "oración corrida", sin embargo, otros términos que podrían fácilmente convertirse en anglicismos, para mi sorpresa, no lo hacen; tal es el caso del "ratón" de la computadora.


----------



## David Herrera de la UAN

Es un poco largo, pero en Colombia uso: frase/oración excesivamente larga con asuntos inconexos, para expresar "run-on sentence", un problema muy común entre mis estudiantes.
ref. run on sentence > frase/oración excesivamente larga con asuntos inconexos


----------



## KirbyVdG

Me parece que el concepto de las oraciones yuxtapuestas haya existido en español por épocas y por eso no se considera error.  Leo la novela de la edad media _Amadís de Gaula _por Garci Rodríguez de Montalvo, donde frecuentemente encuentro frases semejantes a este ejemplo:

Por donde se da a entender que así como las mujeres apartando sus pensamientos de las mundanas cosas, despreciando la gran hermosura de que la natura las dotó, la fresca juventud que en mucho grado la acrecienta, los vicios y deleites que con las sobradas riquezas de sus padres esperaban gozar, quieren por salvación de sus ánimas ponerse en las casas pobres encerradas, ofreciendo con toda obediencia sus libres voluntades a que sujetas de las ajenas sean, viendo pasar su tiempo sin ninguna fama ni gloria del mundo, como saben que sus hermanas y parientas lo gozan, así deben con mucho cuidado atapar las orejas, cerrar los ojos excusándose de ver parientes y vecinos, recogiéndose en las oraciones santas, tomándolo por verdaderos deleites así como lo son, porque con las hablas, con las vistas, su santo propósito dañando, no sea así como lo fue el de esta hermosa infanta Elisena, que en cabo de tanto tiempo que guardarse quiso, en sólo un momento viendo la gran hermosura de aquel rey Perión fue su propósito mudado de tal forma que si no fuera por la discreción de aquella doncella suya, que su honra con el matrimonio reparar quiso, en verdad ella de todo punto era determinada de caer en la peor y más baja parte de su deshonra, así como otras muchas que en este mundo contarse podrían, que por no se guardar de lo ya dicho lo hicieron y adelante harán, no lo mirando. (Kindle Locations 184-192). Kindle Edition.

Entiendo el significado de la oración, pero la encuentro difícil analizar con todas las frases preposicionales y subordinadas. ¿Dónde está el sujeto? Para mi, la tendencia de yuxtaponer varias frases en una oración es muy español, pero a la vez puede generar oraciones mu densas y difíciles a entender.


----------

